# Norman Church and River Thames at Marlow



## rcarca (Sep 8, 2012)

I went for a walk across the River Thames today, near where I live:




Bisham Church, nr Marlow by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5Dmkiii, 24-105mm 67mm, f8.0, 1/400 sec, ISO100




Bisham Church, nr Marlow by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: as above, except 58mm, 1/500 sec




Bisham Church, nr Marlow by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 24mm, 1/1250 Sec, f4.0




Bisham Church, nr Marlow by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 55mm, 1/800 Sec




Marlow Bridge by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 24mm, 1/125 Sec, f18.0, ISO 640




Marlow Weir by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 67mm, 1/160 Sec, f22.0

Last one:




Marlow Bridge by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 105mm, 1/250 Sec, f8.0, ISO 100


----------

